# HRZ Holiday Dream



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Sort of a "Heads Up" this... we're thinking of changing direction, and it's quite likely that our HRZ will be up for sale in October. It is one of only two RHD HRZs in the country. At present, there's a bit of dithering going on, but I'm fairly sure that's where we'll be.

There's a review in the Hightops section, and in due course there'll be a full description with a list of all the extras. In the meantime, there's a picture on the HRZ website which bears a passing resemblance...

http://www.hrzreisemobile.de/pages/geschichte.php&usg=ALkJrhjtMbq2gZ3VraboGmlaeDTvOThFBA (If you do it through Google you can use the translate facility)

It's similar to the fifth one down. When I get the hang of posting pictures, I'll post some.

Anyone who wants to register an interest can PM me.

Smick


----------

